# Flea Market and antique shop discoveries.



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My wife and I went to the Stormville NY flea market and did some searching on the way down and on the way back. Discoveries where good.










4 large casters and 4 larger caster.










A few weeks ago I broke the jaws off my bench vise. So why buy one when you can get 2 for the same price.



















I then happened across this Columbian 10" quick release wood vise. I wasn't going to buy it, but when the price got down to $20, I couldn't leave it. Yes it needs some tlc, but we can give it that










A Starrett for $5










A couple broad axes.










And of course some project planes.



















An ohio tools and union transitional.




































Then some misc parts.

Good weekend for sure.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I fine haul of oxidation my friend. How do you break vice jaws?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A whole load of diamonds in the rough!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Great find Don! My wife wouldn't see me for weeks with a find like that. I'd be locked in the workshop putting new life back into all those old tools. That should keep you out of trouble for a while!!


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

great score! what does that handle with the router planne iron do?

central PA flea markets were all dry holes today; one guy wanted $85 for a cracked #4 another wanted $400 for a millers falls that he said was a buck Rogers (it wasn't, just red plastic handled smoother) almost bit on a transitional router plane but it looked like a horse had chewed on it


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow!
You did good.

I need to hit the fleamarket.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice haul!! Things have been very, very dry around here lately but its still early. I'll be curious to see how that #60 shave cleans up.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

this aint right, the local flea market here has one guy that sells tools, same guy same tools everytime.. 
I have picked up and looked at every plane he has at least five times… I need to branch out.. great find.. I would also ask how does one break the jaws on his bench vise.. just how big was that hammer? ...


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lordy, you people up there in Yankeeland just make me sick. The only planes I can find down here are ones that were dug up in a field (really). Once in a while you can find a used Craftsman that looks like it has been run over by a bulldozer or a little old no-name block plane that somebody used for a hammer to bust up concrete.
But do I want to move up there? Nah.

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

A picker's honey hole, man that a nice looking haul great work now off to a whole lotta elbow grease….lol enjoy thanks for sharing…BC


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

You guys have the best antique stores up there.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

The tools thank you. They're safe now.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

*Oh someone had fun. *
Good finds. 
We all know they will be brought to life with your hands.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

A grand day out!
Those old leg vices are great. I've used them at my mates Blacksmith forge. Worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice days work . Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So how do you brake the jaws on a bench vise. Stick a trailer hitch in it, grab a very large pipe wrench and slide a 4' pipe over the pipe wrench. Then put your whole 240 pounds into it. It was that hard really. I'm thinking the new one will be harder.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

okay no more wrestling for you 
I wish we had fleamarkets like that

congrats with the treassure 

Dennis


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

That Columbian vise makes me want to start drooling over the keyboard.

Nice finds Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Shipwreck, I thought it would take a lot to clean it up, but luckily who ever owned it greased the crap out of it. A few hours in electrolysis and some wire brushing and it came nice and clean. It was not as rusty as it looked. I need to pick up some dark grey paint. A piece missing on the lower dog cavity, but that shouldn't hurt much. Now I'm going to need a bench rework.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What a day!
Now you will be busy for a while.
Congrat.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I went to the flea market here in Salt Lake City 4 or 5 times. I never found anything really interesting.Twice I bought a saw, that's it.
They sale mostly new junk stuff. 
I was a little more lucky with the antique stores but not much.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice topic Don. Most of the tools I own and use come from such places. You could say my shop tour is my show and tell.
I will enjoy reading this thread.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Remember to grease it up again really bad.
;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One of the biggest flea markets around these parts (within about an hours drive) are TWO markets down near lebanon, Ohio. It is at the I-75 exit FOR Lebanon/Monroe Ohio. On the west side: Turtle Creek Flea Market. And, on the east side…...Traders World. IF they don't have it, you didn't need it anyway! Heck, you can even ride a train while there. And IN Monroe, Ohio: A Worthington Steel plant. Buildings "B" through "H" were the ones i spent EIGHT LONG MONTHS building foundation on. It has an Aircraft carrier sized "pole barn' for cooling steel coils from the Middletown AK Steel plant just up the road. Pole barn? One that is almost 1200' long, with a clear-span of 150'. Gravel floor does make a pole barn, right? It has an overhead crane that spans the 150' of floor. They tested one day, while I was there, by lifting two coils of steel. 131,000 pounds, and the beam only sagged 6". passed!

Look the places up, as ithas been a while since I've been down that way.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow Don, lol. Poor vice. I still haven't gotten to that No7, but I will soon. I'll take pics along the way.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Stupid ass **************************************** around Norfolk/Virginia Beach would ask $75.00 - $100.00 for a a rusted out plane. I envy you guys with these finds. I gave up on the flea markets around here. The people on Ebay have done me pretty well so far though. I'll probably do some deals on here with LJ's in the future as well. I love doing the restorations but time is always a killer for me.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

We have at least a dozen flea markets within 50 miles of me. I go to 3 or 4 regularly but usually don't find much. At least not much I'm willing to pay what some of the vendors want for their "treasures". There are a lot more people selling stuff at most of the flea markets due to a lack of jobs. A lot of these guys want top dollar for tools I can find at garage sales and Craigs list much cheaper. I still enjoy "the hunt" and flea markets can be a good place to find good tools but lately I have found more tools and better deals at garage sales.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out my facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mississippi-Antique-Enthusiast/297212973623844?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

a couple of updates.

I still need to make the handle for the wood vise.









and since it was a rainy saturday, it was a good day for a few resurrections.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm amazed how quickly yo knock this stuff out Don. You're a one man production line. Well done.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree Andy. 
I think he has a crew of shop elves.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i've still got a couple day to finish this lot. fun times for sure.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Don, did you see Texchappy is looking to buy a No.5. You've got a few on your site I believe. Here's the link:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38481


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you paint all of those frogs *green*?
Ribbit, ribbit! The vise looks great in red!
Is it you, Don, who uses Ford chassis black for your plane bodies? If not, what do you use? thx.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I use Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint.

The green is green painters tape. I bought some of the new fangled frog tape. I don't like it, so I'll go back to normal masking tape.

Andy, thanks, texchappy and I have had some email exchanges.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Don! I'm gonna buy some of that Duplicolor. Hmmm…. Maybe I'll repaint ALL of my plane bodies in my favorite color….Plymouth Plum Crazy!! Heyyyy.. a completely color-coded shop!! It could happen.
Y'know, there's that 'Eastwood Corp' that sends catalogs everywhere. They have auto restoration colors that perfectly match the finish of any imagineable painted surface for restoration work. They must have colors suitable for plane restorations too. http://www.eastwood.com/specialty-coatings/engine-compartment-paints.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There was a post not long ago, the lj had painted them all yellow. He took them to job sites and wanted them to stand out. Stand out they did.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, I remember that… at first I thought they were DeWalt planes! Hey, you know, that Eastwood company I linked above has rust repair products that just might work for plane re-habs. You never know.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

best part of being a "Rust Hunter"? Not having to deal with "Snipers" like on the Flee-Bay. I go out rust hunting, thinking just like a sniper, though.

"Nah, too much, how about half of that?"

( It's worth twice the asking price)

"Ok, how about meeting me halfway, then?"

(Hmm, they're thinking about it, maybe IF I start to walk away??)

"Ok, nice to do business with you all. What? you'll take that amount? Ok, sold."

Sometimes, you just got to sneak by them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lots of cool tools ,looks like a fun day.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i hit the Wellfleet flea market today here on Cape Cod and came home empty but there were some nice planes just none for me. The weathers chilly and overcast so not very many vendors but i did spot a #93, a side skew stanley , bailey transistional (thought it was a liberty bell but no luck) and the surprise of the day was a LN small scraper plane. I spotted it and was praying the seller disnt know what he had but i was wrong $125. Darn. If it was a nice warm sunny day the place would have been packed. We might swing back through on the way home but well see. If anyones heading this way the good stuff is all the way in the back.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

DonW, you're having way too much fun! What are you doing with all these "new" tools? I just missed a deal on a plane I never heard of today at a flea market. The other guy spotted it in the case about the same time as me but he got the attention of the person with the key first. It was a #4 size plane with a chrome cap iron with red lettering. It was new, unused, and had the box (a red box), for $26.00! I caught the name "George Worthington Co., Cleveland, Ohio on the box but couldn't read the name on the plane. I remember my dad doing business with this company in the '60s. He bought a lot of tools from them. Wish I could have gotten a better look at it or been able to buy it! Oh well, can't win them all!!!

And here's the yellow planes. I never took any before pics but here's the after.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

well, the 10" columbian quick release will go on my bench. Some of the planes ill be restored and re-sold, some will find a new home in my shop.

I think those yellow planes are growing on me. I had a guy pick up a nice stanley 118 2 seconds before I got to it. He paid the $12 price tag without dickering. I think he could sense me praying he just set it back on the table as I pretended not to be watching.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Whew, I'm glad I didn't say anything BAD about the guy who painted his planes yellow! Do you get razzed by 'purists'? I've been getting a few later Stanleys with that awesome ox-blood maroon japanning. Hey, it kind of grows on me!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a good friend that was an avid tool collector. His collection was worth close to a million dollars when he died. He collected mostly Stanley but also some Keen Kutters and Winchesters among others. It was amazing. He saw all of my planes before I painted them and assured me that none of them would would increase my net worth! They're just painted with rustoleum so it can be removed.

I never was one to do something just because that's the way it's always been done. There's no creativity in that! A lot of my tools are painted in a color of my choice. That makes them mine. If they get stolen, it will be a lot easier to find my uniquely colored tools than any of the thousands of tools that look the same. Hopefully I never have to find out!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My father in law stopped a few days ago. He knows I restore old tools and was cleaning out his basement. I left a few challenges.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice of the oldman to ceep you busy …. LOL
like the drawknife

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

update 3,4,5,and 7


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gotta say, Don, that Ford black looks just right on those bodies.!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I probably need to buy a Ford truck!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Don*, Speaking of which, I wonder what kind of planes were used in the Henry Ford Trade schools of the 30's and 40's?? Wonder if anyone knows? There was an extensive use of wood in those old bodies.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice work Don.
Wonderful to see them come back to life.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I stripped the drawknife. Its a Fulton. Its pretty rusted and one handle is split. I think I can save it. Its soaking in evapo-rust for the night.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I gave up on the Stormville flea when the traffic backup became over an hour just to get in. Looks like I need to tough it out.

I picked up a folding drawknife a couple of weeks ago that was also severely rusted. The blade is almost too pitted to sharpen well but you just never see them….dopes yours have a maker on it? Mine doesn't. Oh, and I like how they kerfed the handle to fold neatly into the blade.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

FYI alert!!!! Stanley S5 on the bay, for $.99

Item # 300720331961 5d. 18h to go No bidders yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea, the trip in was a pain. 2 hours for the last 2 miles.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

last #5 from the bunch.



























These 4 all from this trip. I'm not sure I should break up the family. A 3,4,5, and 7. All but the #7 were $5 each.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the patchwork on the knob and tote! Really tough to match it so you may as well "celebrate it", as I once heard Norm Abrams say about a joint he couldn't hide. Gives them a lot of character, I like it!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Willie, I went out an bought a nice piece of rosewood, (that's the tote piece) and it still doesn't match. Personally I like the patchwork.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Don, that vise looks like it's been on that bench forever! Right at home. Perfect!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been looking for a good anvil at a fair price for 2 years.
I found it. A Fisher made 1897.



























$95


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That's a good find. I've been looking for one as well. They are typically a couple hundred bucks or more around here.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice find. That is going to be one big vat of evapo rust.

Looks like you have a nice log to mount it on too.

Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

They are about the same price down here Don. I just lucked up.
Sam its a 100 pounds. It put up a fight when I walked it up to the counter.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thats better than go to the gym and throwing iron … cheaper too …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Thought of you Don when I saw this barrel full of vises at an antique store in Arizona.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Still haven't got mine mounted. I can't find a suitable spot. I've been in shops with a pile but never a barrel full. That's one way to secure a barrel.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice barrel


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Don, I mounted mine on a upended log the same hight as the leg, sits at one side of the shop, sharing the top with an old Red Arrow machinist's vice and an anvil that has a vice built into the end oposite the horn.
I can move it if need be ;-) the sides hold a collection of various hammers and even a set of farriers hoof trimmers.
The idea came from a blacksmith's shop I used to visit as a kid.
I also added metal strapping arround the log, the straps were from the metal banding you used to get on lifts of lumber.
Should be a view on my profile page ?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like that Glen. I may have to copy it if I can find the right log.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Love it Glen.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

The anvil vice was a 2nd hand shop score for 15 dollars, then spent another 5 to have a friend turn down a shaft to make the tommy bar.
I was asked why ? Guess what, teenaged sons at the time who were able to destroy snap on and other sockets working on their bikes.. ;-(
But not htis vice..they had killed a standard machinists type as well..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

what's a tommy bar?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

The handle you turn to tighten/relerase the vice
;-)
(don't know where I picked up the term, it might be BRITISH ???..Andy..?)


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my car boot sale / flea market purchase of today.. A side axe that

was looking sorry for itself


















The third picture shows the offset of the shaft.









After a hour or so of cleaning, I detected the following inscription:

Wm. GREAVES
& SONS
SHEAF WORKS
ELECTRO
BORACIC
STEEL

Electro Boracic Steel eh? I found this lovely get-out statement on the net…

"WM. GREAVES AND SONS Are aware that in introducing to the Public a new article, it is usual to say much in explanation of its superiority - so much that the whole is often viewed with distrust. In order to avoid this evil, W. G. & Sons deem it best to say nothing either in explanation or praise of their ELECTRO BORACIC EDGE TOOLS, Leaving the entire question of merits to bedecided by the Consumer."

Thomas Flinn and Co still manufacture saws with the Wm Greaves label, and from their website:

"William Greaves were once a prolific company who highly prospered in the 19th century during the boom of the tool and cutlery trades and as steel became more commercially available. William Greaves situated at Sheaf Works in the heart of Sheffield, opened in 1823 and was known to be the largest business in this area at this time. The Sheaf Works made a range of tools and saws including cutlery, penknives and razors and also even made its own steel in house. The factory used its perfect position for waterpower being built on the edge of the Sheffield canal and also used the railway line in close proximity giving them the perfect opportunities for its famed success."


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

That things a beast Stewart and thanks for the history lesson too. I love all that.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

A quote from another forum: "Electro-boracic steel was a piece of early advertising copy. Every manufacturer worth his salt was trying to make some unique claim for his product, just the same as today. In this regard, you might consider the laundry detergent industry to be the modern day version of the late 19th Century Sheffield (and British) steel industry. Whatever, electricity wasn't used to heat furnaces until the early 20th C as far as I know, but the supposed magical properties of electricity were widely touted as a health aid in the later 1800s, so why not as a steel making aid?"

Whatever, the beast seems to have taken a nice edge.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That thing is sweet Stew. I've been looking for something similar to take the bark off of logs, but they are really pricey around here. I love your last quote to.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Announcement for Canadians*: There are no used planes available in Moose Jaw, Swift Current, or Medicine Hat. I looked, these past two weeks, NADA! There may be a few in Regina, I bought all that I saw there back in April, but I was really tired of dragging the camper through downtown streets behind us so we didn't exit the Trans-Canada there this time, because I expected to go to "*Junk for Joy*" in Portage. Somehow, I drove right past it! What I did see, however, was an enormous selection of ancient barn drills, y'know, the kind you mount to a post, and operate like a hand-cranked drill press. That was in Moose Jaw. Happy Hunting.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet Axe Stewart!

*Don*, I have an antique shop by the house that has a huge hewing axe, the kind where you stand on the log and swing it by your feet. I think it was only $25! You want me to pick it up for you? I know I owe you one for letting borrow those books.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I realise I didn't say that I paid £25 GBP / $40.

I was doubtful over what I'd paid, but have since seen what side axes generally go for. Not only that, I've had the pleasure of restoration and research!

Here's one on eBay just now, albeit in better condition.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

..and here's Roy Underhill (at 5:05) wielding one that looks very similar.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

And my package arived today thanks to Mauricio,


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

That must have brought a smile to your face Don! It's a beauty.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smile I did. I think I'm going to laminate some ash for the handle.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey get that axe of the book! I've been taking care of that book and now you're going to put an axe on it that is slathered in WD-40? ;-)

That picture is making me smile from ear to ear! I cant wait to see it chopping some wood. Enjoy!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mauricio the book is safe. Its good for another couple hundred bench builds!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are 2 of my latest. I have $2 in the 1 3/4 and $5 in the 3/4 pairing chisel. I made the handle for the big one with my draw knife and shave.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've posted several of my latest flea market finds. It was after this one. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25 or the Sargent #15. All in one spot.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I love that Ulmia, the mouth is adjustable right?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don you are the flea market man on the tool finds.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

That's quite the haul. I went to the local flea market today too. They have maybe 4-5 hand planes. But I couldn't tell you if they were worth anything or not. I'd like to buy one to try it out. But I have no one local to show me how and since I don't know if they are junk or not… I just keep passing them by.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

AngieO print this and put it in your pocket
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanleybenchplane/datingflowchartascii.php


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

AngieO
rember a short straightedge to help you to see if the bottom is flat 
and the sides straight if you want some mouldingplanes 
beside you don´t want the mouth to be damaged or cracks on the body

don´t be scared to pick up a 5 $ rusty old tool some of the best working tools I have seen on L J 
has been the worst crap of rust from the fleamarket

but knowing if you stand with a good worker or a speciel colecter item only knowledge can tell
one book that can be good for you to read is the handplanebook by Garret Hack 
so you also know what type of handplane you have infront of you

Dennis


----------

